# Taught Ronin To Turn Off A Light Switch



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

I was able to teach Ronin how to turn off the kitchen light today. He got it perfectly every time after about 20 minutes. I am going to eventually take the chair up, but I want to make sure that he knows to do it every time and not scratch up the wall too much if I can help it. So proud of him!!!!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Ronin is one smart boy!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I am going to try to teach my boy to do this also! Any good tips other than treats and praise afterwards? What was the very first step you did to get him to do this?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

That is so awesome!! I am inspired. So inspired infact, I just subscribed to your channel.


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

Wonder if your mother-in-law is going to be impressed now


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Now you are going to be going through the house with bruised shins wondering who turned off all the lights  ... Smart boy and nice job!


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I just had this visual of Ronin going through the house and turning off lights and then coming to you asking for a treat for being such a good boy! Of course he was doing this without you asking him to as though he was doing you a huge favor  Laughing like crazy!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

melissajancie said:


> I am going to try to teach my boy to do this also! Any good tips other than treats and praise afterwards? What was the very first step you did to get him to do this?


I started by getting him to put his feet up on the chair. Ronin does very well when treats are involved, so that was his motivation. Then when he figured that out, I started by putting a treat on the light switch. Small treats that can sit there. Once he figured out how to get it, I would hold the treat, and when he grabbed it, would push down and the light went off. Big big praise. Did it a few more times, then gave the command lights. Took him two tries but now he got it perfectly. I"ll see if I can do a video of how I taught him so you can see! 

And yes, he will randomly sometimes just turn off the lights lol. I also would not suggest letting them learn this without the chair. Otherwise, walls will be scratched all to pieces.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Shooter said:


> That is so awesome!! I am inspired. So inspired infact, I just subscribed to your channel.


Haha thank you! I mostly just did the channel so I can post videos to here. I will do a video though on how I taught him step by step so people can see. I don't know if it will work for every dog, but definitely fun to teach them!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

melissajancie said:


> Wonder if your mother-in-law is going to be impressed now


Hope so! Lol Then he can help at her house!


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Ronin2016 said:


> .... I will do a video though on how I taught him step by step so people can see. I don't know if it will work for every dog, but definitely fun to teach them!


I can already see the key in the videos from the way you were so kind to him. I think you have already won his heart. He would prolly go thru **** and high water for you. Good for you. You have a friend and not just a dog that can turn off the lights!!

I have seen some people "manipulate" dogs by emotionally witholding affection/interaction. I'm sorry but I will not do that. I like your method much better.


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

Clever boy!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Shooter said:


> I can already see the key in the videos from the way you were so kind to him. I think you have already won his heart. He would prolly go thru **** and high water for you. Good for you. You have a friend and not just a dog that can turn off the lights!!
> 
> I have seen some people "manipulate" dogs by emotionally witholding affection/interaction. I'm sorry but I will not do that. I like your method much better.


Thank you.  We have some good bonding going on right now. I don't withhold affection from him ever. He does something good, he gets praised and rewarded. However, when he needs a correction, I give him one. He has calmed down quite a bit in the past month and knows what to do and what not to do without being told. They are a very smart breed!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Pretty cool. How big is ronin now days? I know at first him and Athena were kind of on pat but then it seemed like he shot past her. She's 71.6 lbs as of Wednesday.


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> Pretty cool. How big is ronin now days? I know at first him and Athena were kind of on pat but then it seemed like he shot past her. She's 71.6 lbs as of Wednesday.


We weighed him last week and he was 80 pounds. He hasn't been eating as much food as of late, but he's started to pick back up again a little bit. Not sure why. Vet says he's fine. He is starting to level out now I think. He should be starting to fill out soon and gain muscle mass so that will bring him up a bit more. He's still active and crazy as ever.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Ronin2016 said:


> We weighed him last week and he was 80 pounds. He hasn't been eating as much food as of late, but he's started to pick back up again a little bit. Not sure why. Vet says he's fine. He is starting to level out now I think. He should be starting to fill out soon and gain muscle mass so that will bring him up a bit more. He's still active and crazy as ever.


He's a good looking boy.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Ronin you are so smart and handsome! Great video!!!!!


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

cdwoodcox said:


> He's a good looking boy.


Thank you.  He's getting bigger every day, but he's finally starting to calm down a little bit too. He's got lots of energy, but definitely a better focus.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

what was your process to get him to recognize the switch?


----------

